# Craving vinegar and other sour things?



## wagamama (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm barely 5 weeks pregnant, yet already craving vinegar, just like I did in my previous pregnancy. I could drink the stuff!

During my last pregnancy, I had so many salads with vinegar that the corners of my mouth cracked. It didn't heal until months after giving birth.

Could this craving be a sign of a nutritional deficiency?

Any comments?


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

I know nothing about whether or not it's a sign of a nutritional deficiency but I am with you. I keep getting pickles and oil and vinegar on my sandwiches. I also find myself ordering greek salads. The heartburn later... you'd think it would scare me off.


----------



## Tattiana (Feb 17, 2006)

My SIL grew up in an area in Peru in the Amazon Rain Forest (he parents are missionaries there) and she said that they say you are pregnant if you are craving lemons. I don't know if it means anything nutritionally, but it seems to be pretty universal.
I don't crave vinegar, but certain sour candies sound good, and I am not normally interested in them.


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

I also craved vinegar and sour foods at the beginning. I had morning sickness starting around 8 weeks and lived off of pineapple and other fruit. I haven't heard of it being related to a deficiency. Intrestingly, I used to crave salty foods. But, now that I use sea salt (the grey kind), I don't crave salt anymore.


----------



## BamBam'sMom (Jun 4, 2005)

I craved the same types of things. I was eating pickles, olives, cucumbers dipped in balsamic vinegar...I felt so unoriginal (pickles and ice cream







). I drank apple cider vinegar in water to help with nausea. Do you feel sick? I think I read that sour foods can help with morning sickness. Maybe your body just knows what it needs.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't know of it being a sign for anything (other than pregnancy!







) but did have some cravings for "cucumber salad" from a local Thai place. It's basically cucumbers in a sweet vinegar sauce! YUM!! I ate a ton of that for a while. (I hate pickles so I never have craved those!







)


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

I believe I just read recently that vinegar helps the apsorption of calcium...Ah yes, here is is...

"vinegary foods encourage our bodies to release calcium into the bloodstream"

(from The Natural Pregnancy Book by Aviva Jill Romm)
HTH.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Sourkrout. (sp?) I really wanted a good Rueben sandwhich with plenty of it, and a pickle on the side. I don't think it's a nutritional deficiency, I think our tastebuds go wonky during pregnancy or something.


----------



## blueridgewoman (Nov 19, 2001)

I ate lemons like crazy early in my first trimester. And vinegar, and I drank olive juice. I still love olives at this stage in my pregnancy, and have gone through several jars.


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Depending on what point in pregnancy you are in some of the "sour" things you are craving are actually a salt craving. Typically at the end of the first tri and beginning of the second is when the baby's thyroid is developing.. salt has iodine in it and that promotes healthy thyroid development and function. Olives, pickles and things like that are high in salt. As for lemons and fruits that are sour or actual vinegar that might be just a taste bud thing.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blucactus* 
I believe I just read recently that vinegar helps the apsorption of calcium...Ah yes, here is is...

"vinegary foods encourage our bodies to release calcium into the bloodstream"

(from The Natural Pregnancy Book by Aviva Jill Romm)
HTH.









: Vinegar does all sorts of stuff, it will stop chemcial burn, and adds acidity to your digestive system. My aunt takes Apple Cider Vinegar to control her GERD. It is a natural antiseptic, you can use it to clean, and Hippocrates used it to treat all sorts of ailments. There is a book called The Vinegar Book By Emily Thacker that is supposed to be really good about covering this topic.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

My midwife just recommended I add vinegar to my meals or drink pineapple juice to help my digestion (I feel like everything just sits in my stomach). Maybe your body is smarter than mine and knows what to ask for!


----------

